# Power Washer Recommendations



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

My Karcher K4 FC has packed up 3 months after the 3 year warranty expired FFS  :wall:

So I'm after a new one & it won't be a Karcher this time
Budget? No more than £200

Any recommendations please


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Nilfisk have aluminum plums, you could get two c110 for 200, always an option. In the US they like Ryobi as a brand.

www.cleanstore.co.uk

Stihl ?

John Tht.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

What about one of the Bosch ones ? I’ve got my eye on one of the big ones at Costco, which looks and feels very decent. I’m happy with my Karcher, but the Bosch feels more substantially built.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Liking this one -
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B082GFL...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I was lucky enough to get my Nilfisk P150 for £200 a couple of years back and it's brilliant.


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

When I bought mine I spent hours reading reviews.
There were so many people complaining about Karcher that I avoided them.

Ended up with a Nilfisk C135.1i and I'm very happy with it.
It's a bit cheaper than the £200 you have for one, but I can only recommend what I know.


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

Nilfisk for me as well, had it a few years now. Have you tried having a moan/speak nicely to Karcher customer service. Might be worth a call


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Bristle Hound said:


> Liking this one -
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B082GFL...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


Isn't that a rebadged Nilfisk ? Looks remarkably similar.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

dholdi said:


> Isn't that a rebadged Nilfisk ? Looks remarkably similar.


It certainly does look like a P150


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Anyone have any knowledge of these -
https://www.parkerbrand.co.uk/petro...4582970627091871&utm_content=Pressure Washers


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Have you checked the flow (litres per minute) out of the end of your hose BH?


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

Does it need to be petrol? Only asking because I bought my Kranzle because I was sick of the petrol one Constantly not starting when you wanted it to or cutting out.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Have you checked the flow (litres per minute) out of the end of your hose BH?


On my knackered Karcher?
Its not working at all. Changed the fuse. Nothing. Still shot :wall:


Ctreanor13 said:


> Does it need to be petrol? Only asking because I bought my Kranzle because I was sick of the petrol one Constantly not starting when you wanted it to or cutting out.


No. Was just wondering, as you do lol


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I've got a Stihl, very happy it and a well thought out machine, even if it has the alleged nilfisk internals. Came with a 2 year domestic warranty too. Takes gerni connector accessories. Beats the sucky K5 supposedly premium I had before.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Its between -

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B087NBRFCJ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&psc=1

&

https://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=16380

Any thoughts?


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Bristle Hound said:


> On my knackered Karcher?
> Its not working at all. Changed the fuse. Nothing. Still shot :wall:


No, the flow from the end of your hose pipe that would feed a potential new machine. That petrol machine eats 11 litres per minute, so you would want to ensure you can supply it with more than that to prevent cavitation which will bugger your pump.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

GeeWhizRS said:


> No, the flow from the end of your hose pipe that would feed a potential new machine. That petrol machine eats 11 litres per minute, so you would want to ensure you can supply it with more than that to prevent cavitation which will bugger your pump.


Doh ! - My bad :lol:
Hose pipe end is easy pumping out 11+ l/m :thumb:


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

A bit of a random thought but could you "construct" one along the lines of this thread?

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=401943

I'm guessing you've already got hose/lance etc. and with a few adapters you could be up and running with a "better" pressure unit.

Or that could be more trouble than it's worth.

Good luck with your search.

Andy.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Bristle Hound said:


> https://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=16380
> 
> Any thoughts?


Ordered this one ^ this morning :thumb:


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

Looks like the updated version of my machine - a good choice I'd say. :thumb:


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> Ordered this one ^ this morning :thumb:


Have you tried it out yet? Im thinking of this one to replace my ageing wickes lavour


----------



## Wade.K10 (Jan 3, 2019)

I have the Screwfix Titan TTB669PRW. Very pleased with it :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

sworrall said:


> Have you tried it out yet? Im thinking of this one to replace my ageing wickes lavour


Used the new Nilfisk a couple of times now
Its defo a very well made machine - you can feel the quality right down to the lance and gun

I like the fact that I can now wind the hose up instead of fighting with it at the end of usage
Cable tidy is neat to

& yes it is powerful - it certainly pumps the water out
Did a bit of snow foaming today & boy it does thicken the foam up being a more powerful PW

Like I've said it is heavy so if this is an issue I would avoid it TBH

Overall I'm very happy
Now lets see how long it lasts
My old 11 year old Nilfisk which cost me £60 still works fine, other than a bit of pulsing before pulling the gun trigger, so here's fingers crossed


----------



## Sorin03 (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi , i am looking for a PW also, i would love to have: https://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/product.asp?ID=15100 , but unfortunately i don't see an option for deliver in Romania . I can find locally almost the rest ones , including C135 , but not with the induction motor : https://consumer.nilfisk.com/en/products/Pages/product.aspx?fid=17068 - this is like 135£. Next i think to buy is : https://consumer.nilfisk.com/en/products/Pages/product.aspx?fid=16912 , C120 with 85£. But then i can find Stihl brand, which from what i read is a rebadged Nilfisk and i am thinking of this 2 option : https://www.stihl.com/STIHL-power-t...High-pressure-cleaners/281540-1544/RE-90.aspx for like 95£ which i consider is a bargain , then this https://www.stihl.com/STIHL-power-t...igh-pressure-cleaners/281523-1544/RE-110.aspx which is like 170£ with all the new features and brushless motor. 100% i will buy a new foam lance , and in near future i am thinking to upgrade also to short lance for any of this . So , please , according to your experience which one you would choose? I look briefly to some Karcher models , but seems low quality and more expensive than these.Thanks!

L.E : not to forget, i found this " little monster" : https://www.annovireverberi.it/en/c...r-home-and-garden/series5/twin-flow-cod-14793 for only 210£ , but seems nobody talk about this brand . I think they are made in Italy, but don't know nothing about reliability . Thanks again.!


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Bristle Hound said:


> Used the new Nilfisk a couple of times now
> Its defo a very well made machine - you can feel the quality right down to the lance and gun
> 
> I like the fact that I can now wind the hose up instead of fighting with it at the end of usage
> ...


What's the hose like on this? Is there a way to upgrade? My nilfisk sounds like its on the way out but have recently invested in a new hose for it.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Wade.K10 said:


> I have the Screwfix Titan TTB669PRW. Very pleased with it :thumb:


Have you managed to find a foam lance to fit it out of interest? My mate has bought one and we're trying to work out which fitment he needs for another lance.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------

